# Mexican Cocobolo - How should I Cut This ??



## RBcarving (Jun 25, 2013)

I received a crate of Mexican Cocobolo today and this batch has a little more grain involvement than what I usually get. Any thoughts on how I should cut these up to get the best "value" out of the grain ?? Pen blanks, bottle stoppers, knife scales ?? 

They are a solid 1.5" x 12" once surfaced. Any premium on these ?? I normally just turn any figured stuff and sell the straights as pen blanks.
The pic shows the "top" and "right" side of 3 random pieces.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## SENC (Jun 25, 2013)

You can market 1.5x1.5x12s as-is as duck call blanks. Good figure like that should draw some interest, particularly with the risk that coco could soon be hard to get. Good luck!


----------



## RBcarving (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been debating storing some as an "investment".... I just don't see it going the $$ route of Brazilian anytime soon. I'd probably just forget where I put it and end up buying some to use at the going rate anyway...LOL

Brad


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't cut it if you're planning to sell it... It's pretty stuff.


----------



## lathemaster (Jun 28, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I wouldn't cut it if you're planning to sell it... It's pretty stuff.



I'd like to second the don't cut option. Too often as a turner and woodworker I see great wood offered as pen blanks that I would have purchased if the cutting decision was left up to me. Everything isn't a pen or a duck call. You can always offer to mill to spec if the buyer wants.

My 2 cents .. rant over

Cheers
Mike


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2013)

Wait. It is possible to turn wood into something other than a duck call?:wacko1::dash2::wacko1::dash2::fool::fool::fool: I doubt that seriously!


----------



## RBcarving (Jun 29, 2013)

Without making this a "for sale" thread....can someone give me an idea of what price I should be at on a 1.5x12" piece ... in a "choose your piece" type setting ??

I looked at the past sales on the Bay and see everything from $8 to $42...that really narrowed it down..

Again, Ive never sold any of my rough coco, except for some slim blanks, so I have no idea on the size premium.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2013)

RBcarving said:


> Without making this a "for sale" thread....can someone give me an idea of what price I should be at on a 1.5x12" piece ... in a "choose your piece" type setting ??



I checked West Penn for an estimate... Their 1.5"sq by 12" cocobolo blanks are $8 each. If the figure is better than average, you could adjust upward from there.


----------

